# E/S Poll-WOC, what single e/s would you need if you were stranded in the desert?



## smeegal9 (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## smeegal9 (Dec 12, 2009)

You do get a mascara and eyeliner in your bag, but only one shadow!


----------



## dietcokeg (Dec 12, 2009)

any matte deep brown eyeshadow for my crease will do!


----------



## highonmac (Dec 12, 2009)

naked pigment


----------



## Vixxan (Dec 13, 2009)

Amber lights because it looks good on the eyes and cheeks.


----------



## erica_1020 (Dec 13, 2009)

1st choice--Amberlights
2nd choice--Sable


----------



## dopista (Dec 14, 2009)

1 shadow - woodwinked
pigment - melon (since I can use it as an e/s, highlighter and even on my lips with a bit of gloss)


----------



## iaisha26 (Dec 14, 2009)

Twinks Please!


----------



## iaisha26 (Dec 14, 2009)

Good thinking!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Vixxan* 

 
_Amber lights because it looks good on the eyes and cheeks._


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 14, 2009)

Satin Taupe
It's the only shadow I have ever hit pan on. TWICE!


----------



## gemmel06 (Dec 14, 2009)

Amberlights all the way pigment would be vanilla.


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Dec 14, 2009)

MAC Expensive Pink e/s


----------



## urbanD0LL (Dec 15, 2009)

uuhhhh patina or brown script


----------



## Prototype83 (Dec 15, 2009)

Embark.  I could go without eyeshadow on my lids...but having my brows on point is a must!


----------



## Mochahantas (Dec 15, 2009)

Coppering. It looks good on my cheeks and my eyes!


----------



## Curly1908 (Dec 15, 2009)

Tempting.


----------



## gabi03 (Dec 15, 2009)

Woodwinked for shadow, Melon for pigment


----------



## spectrolite (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm going with Carbon because:

- Smokey Bedouin eyes will great with my desert wardrobe
- Can be used to reduce sunlight glare and increase visibility in the extremely bright conditions. 

Carbon.  It's beautiful AND practical 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## L281173 (Dec 18, 2009)

carbon, deep truth


----------



## malaviKat (Dec 18, 2009)

Freshwater...

Because I'm stranded in the desert... Get it?


----------



## Laurie (Dec 18, 2009)

^^ Hehe..

Smoke and Diamonds!!!!!!


----------



## Lottascarlatta (Dec 18, 2009)

Rule! That subtle orange could attract ships from miles away. And I'd still look good. ;-)


----------



## La Dolce Diva (Dec 23, 2009)

Saddle!


----------



## moonlit (Dec 31, 2009)

Moth brown or satin taupe (ouch cant decide which one lol)


----------



## dazzle (Jan 5, 2010)

Sable e/s


----------



## MissResha (Jan 5, 2010)

i'd have to take handwritten e/s


----------



## vita cooper (Jan 6, 2010)

Amber lights!!


----------



## lenchen (Jan 8, 2010)

Amber lights! becuase you can use it as an eye colour and a highlighter for your cheeks


----------



## nids (May 17, 2010)

Amber lights


----------



## Notorious19 (May 17, 2010)

Bronze!


----------



## Senoj (May 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *highonmac* 

 
_naked pigment_

 
Me 2 (naked pigment) I hated it at first but now I love it!


----------



## L281173 (May 29, 2010)

Two other shades that I can't live without are Club and Plummage


----------



## LittleMaryJane (May 29, 2010)

Melon pigment! I love my Melon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If I had to pick an actual _eyeshadow_, I'd go with Lucky Green. I neeed my green e/s!


----------



## LatteQueen (May 29, 2010)

what color of e/s would i need if i were stranded in a desert? 
First: I better have my purse with some matches and a HUGE BOTTLE OF WATER
2nd: E/S--don't know cause I would prob have my makeup bag with me and would have the color in there I have on my eyes...

HOW ABOUT THIS QUESTION??? IF U HAD TO GO TO PRISON FOR 90 DAYS WHAT FOLLOWING MAKEUP WOULD YOU REQUEST TO BE BROUGHT  TO YOU FROM THE OUTSIDE:
MAC SPF STUDIO MOISTURE TINT IN DEEP DARK
EYES: CHERYL'S SHIMMER'S: MOCHA 
LIPS: MY WILD CORAL GODDESS LIP  GLOSS FROM ESTEE LAUDER BRONZE GODDESS COLLECTION
POWDER: MAC'S SKINFINISHER IN DARK


----------

